# CPVC Commercial application.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Snapped this today when i was downtown. New, 7 story hotel almost completed with aparently cpvc was the material for the water mains. I smell service work. :thumbup:
Sorry for the crappy picture, I took it with my phone.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

EEK!

We won't work on high rises with CPVC any more. We require 24 hours set up time before water is turned on. Nobody goes for that restriction.


----------

